# Fall Double Points Promo?



## Acela150 (Aug 17, 2013)

Historically AGR has offered double points in the fall. I'm pretty sure it starts around Labor Day and lasts till Thanksgiving time.

Any buzz about if this will happen? Hopefully us AU'ers get a chance to get some extra points!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm not sure when to when, but I know it's always around Gathering time. Is that why the Gathering is in October? :huh: :giggle:


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 17, 2013)

They usually do...nothing said yet for this year.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 18, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> I'm not sure when to when, but I know it's always around Gathering time. Is that why the Gathering is in October? :huh: :giggle:


No. October got picked so as to give some separation from the summer OTOL trip. Just luck of the draw that saw double points.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 26, 2013)

One year they had a promotion that gave double points towards select plus status. Sure would love that this year because I am lagging.


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 26, 2013)

Steve4031 said:


> One year they had a promotion that gave double points towards select plus status. Sure would love that this year because I am lagging.


Ditto to that.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 26, 2013)

Steve4031 said:


> One year they had a promotion that gave double points towards select plus status. Sure would love that this year because I am lagging.


Generally that's a targeted promotion offered to those who had status in the past year, were lagging behind and possibly not going to re-qualify in the current year.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 27, 2013)

AlanB said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > One year they had a promotion that gave double points towards select plus status. Sure would love that this year because I am lagging.
> ...


That's me. I got about 3600 agr points.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 27, 2013)

Steve4031 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Steve4031 said:
> ...


If you're not past the halfway point to re-qualifying, it's very unlikely that you'd be given the offer. I think that they generally look for those who are only 2,000 to 3,000 away from the goal.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 27, 2013)

Darn. I have so e nice trips planned for October and November. A ride out to Seattle on 7 for Columbus Day, flying back Monday night. And 30 chi-was, acela was-nyp, and 49 nyp-chi for Veterans Day weekend.


----------



## fairviewroad (Aug 29, 2013)

Fall Double Points will be Sep 9 to Oct 31 according to AGR Insider over on Flyertalk.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 29, 2013)

fairviewroad said:


> Fall Double Points will be Sep 9 to Oct 31 according to AGR Insider over on Flyertalk.


Great news  Lots of opportunities at the Gathering and other trips to increase AGR point totals. Also Enterprise has triple points for rental cars until next spring.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dang. Couldn't extend it through Veterans Day so I could get double points for that trip too?


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 29, 2013)

That's a short period of time.. Wow.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 29, 2013)

Acela150 said:


> That's a short period of time.. Wow.


I agree. I sure wish it had gone into November. Still it is better than anything AGR offered this summer - unless you ride the Cascades a heck of a lot.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 29, 2013)

I am pleased. It will cover 3 trips of mine. ORL-CHI, CHI-ORL (Gathering) and on 10/31 ORL-PHL  (any maybe even some points runs since I hear that an AU member from New Jersey will be moving to Florida sometime this Fall)


----------



## rrdude (Aug 29, 2013)

works for me, earned 4,212 Points during the last DOUBLE DAYS


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 29, 2013)

Yessssss... that covers a trip in Sept, the Gathering, and whatever else I can squeeze in.

Hertz has quadruple points until Dec 31.


----------



## benale (Aug 29, 2013)

Glad to hear Amtrak is doing it at all. I just booked six short trips on the Keystone trains for September and October. $66 and 2400 points. It's a bit better than buying points, plus the fact I can actually ride the train. I'm at 16,000 points. Looking to get 20,000 for a two zone roomette next year.


----------



## winterskigirl (Sep 4, 2013)

Last years Double Days lasted longer. Is AGR getting stingy? :angry:


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 5, 2013)

winterskigirl said:


> Last years Double Days lasted longer. Is AGR getting stingy? :angry:


Well, they are offering the chance to accumulate points at twice the normal level. Doesn't sound stingy

to me. When's the last time your favorite airline frequent flyer program offered system-wide double points?

<crickets>

Thought so.

So even if this year's double points promotion is shorter, it still represents a generous giveaway IMHO. Let's

not look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 5, 2013)

fairviewroad said:


> winterskigirl said:
> 
> 
> > Last years Double Days lasted longer. Is AGR getting stingy? :angry:
> ...


Southwest Airlines had a double-miles promotion for credit card holders that ended August 31, so I guess the answer is 5 days.

Still, I agree that there's no point in complaining that the gift horse is long in the tooth.


----------



## Notelvis (Sep 6, 2013)

fairviewroad said:


> Fall Double Points will be Sep 9 to Oct 31 according to AGR Insider over on Flyertalk.


Great news - I just happen to be trying to work Amtrak into a trip I'd like to take the weekend of October 19th.


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 6, 2013)

Ispolkom said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > winterskigirl said:
> ...


Okay, fair enough. But the SWA credit card has a $69 annual fee, and obviously not everyone carries it, so I wouldn't

quite call that "system-wide." (Geographically yes, but not in terms of actual customers).

The only time I can remember system-wide double miles on an airline is usually when they enter or exit bankruptcy!


----------



## jebr (Sep 6, 2013)

fairviewroad said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > fairviewroad said:
> ...


There was a double-points promo earlier this summer for all passengers (no credit card required) on SWA as well. It ended June 15, and I earned double miles on one segment due to that.


----------



## benale (Sep 7, 2013)

When can we register for double points? Nothing on the website. It's supposed to start Monday,correct?


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 7, 2013)

benale said:


> When can we register for double points? Nothing on the website. It's supposed to start Monday,correct?


I don't think it's actually on the website yet. When it shows up, it will probably be on the home page of https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/ 

If not, you will be able to get to it by selecting My Account from the top menu. Then click My Promotions from the left menu. That will take you to https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/memberpromotions/index and it should show up there.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 7, 2013)

Per the flyer talk link, you can sign up starting Monday.


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 9, 2013)

The double points promotion has been posted.



> REWARDS ON THE DOUBLE
> Travel now through October 31, 2013, and earn double points on Amtrak travel. That's twice the point earnings. And that'll make for a pretty nice autumn.
> DOUBLE POINTS | AMTRAK TRAVEL | SEPTEMBER 9 ‚Äì OCTOBER 31
> TERMS & CONDITIONS
> Earn double points on qualifying Amtrak travel from September 9 12:00:00am CT through October 31, 2013 11:59:59pm CT. Must be an Amtrak Guest Rewards member and register for this offer online at AmtrakGuestRewards.com/DoubleDays to participate. Members must include their membership number when making reservations for travel to qualify. Limit of two qualifying one-way trips per day. Amtrak Guest Rewards points will not be awarded for cancelled or refunded reservations or tickets. Other terms and conditions apply.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm registered. Now I need to go somewhere THIS month...

BTW, in 2009 double points ran Sept. 14 to December 19. Just saying...


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Sep 9, 2013)

I got the email today, and all I had to do was click on it, and I was registered. I think I will take a trip...CJ


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 9, 2013)

I never get emails though I have it set up in my profile to get them. Thank goodness for AU.


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 9, 2013)

I never get the emails either, and I've checked my profile a few times just to make sure I signed up for them. I might have to reconfigure my spam settings; I used to get them all the time.

Thanks for the heads-up.  I have a couple of trips coming up, and I might do some point runs on the weekends.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 9, 2013)

I registered today (I didnt get the e-mail either but its on the AGR Websirte and under my Promotions also!) so will be Forced to make a few Double Point Runs on the Eagle (so many choices! :giggle: )to Taylor for Bar-B-Q! Also the Gang going to CHI for the Gathering can Harvest some EZ Points with such Trips as CHI-JOL-CHI (on our Agenda) being only $10!!!!  Those of us that live in the Sticks and where there is only One Train a Day (or even every 3 Days) wont have it as easy as the Corridor Dwellers but it's a trade Off, we Live in Nicer Places! 

Edit: Update: e-mail from AGR showed up in my Spam Folder! I Notice that it has a Limit of Two Trips per Day just like Last Tear, in the Good Old Days you used to could do Four per Day!


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Sep 9, 2013)

And that two trips per day has me confused...They say oneway...If I do a R/T Sav-FAY -SAV which is not a one way, will I not get the points? Should I book it as two separate trips? After all, I do get off and wait in Subway until the southbound Palmetto comes to take me back...CJ


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 9, 2013)

Double Points on the _*Heartland Flye*_r and Half Price Pint Monday at the _*Flying Saucer*_ in FTW! Now that is a Win-Win all the way around


----------



## AlanB (Sep 9, 2013)

Carolyn Jane said:


> And that two trips per day has me confused...They say oneway...If I do a R/T Sav-FAY -SAV which is not a one way, will I not get the points? Should I book it as two separate trips? After all, I do get off and wait in Subway until the southbound Palmetto comes to take me back...CJ


Carolyn,

One round trip equals two one way trips. So you would get double points for the trip you've mentioned. If you did more than that, then the subsequent trips would only get normal points instead of double points.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 9, 2013)

The "two one-way trips" is confusing. For me to go from KIN to SPG in one day round trip, I could go KIN-NHV and then NHV-SPG or KIN-BBY/BOS and then BBY/BOS-SPG, then the return I must go SPG-NHV and then NHV-KIN. Does that count as 2 trips or 4 trips because it is 4 trains? :huh:


----------



## AlanB (Sep 9, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> The "two one-way trips" is confusing. For me to go from KIN to SPG in one day round trip, I could go KIN-NHV and then NHV-SPG or KIN-BBY/BOS and then BBY/BOS-SPG, then the return I must go SPG-NHV and then NHV-KIN. Does that count as 2 trips or 4 trips because it is 4 trains? :huh:


You would have to overnight in SPG Dave if you wanted double points for each leg of that trip. KIN-NHV would be one trip and NHV-SPG would be your second trip. Therefore either you would have to overnight in SPG or collect only regular points for your return.

Technically of course it will come down to which two legs post first, as to which would get double points. For this reason it would not be advisable to me to do the following trip all in one day for example; NYP-BOS in Acela FC; BON-HHL (Haverhill); HHL-BON; BOS-NYP in Acela FC all on the same day. I would have no way of knowing which trips would hit first and could find that the Downeaster trips post first & double, while the huge 750 point trips on Acela post later and don't double. That would be a big ouch! 

So people should be careful!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 10, 2013)

I know what you're saying Alan, but it doesn't seem right. If you input KIN-HAR, it gives a result of KIN-NYP/PHL and NYP/PHL-HAR, but it still is one way. In years past, it said "2 round trips OR 4 one way trips". Thus, since you asked for a one way trip from KIN to HAR, it should not count the same as a round trip!


----------



## jis (Sep 10, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> I know what you're saying Alan, but it doesn't seem right. If you input KIN-HAR, it gives a result of KIN-NYP/PHL and NYP/PHL-HAR, but it still is one way. In years past, it said "2 round trips OR 4 one way trips". Thus, since you asked for a one way trip from KIN to HAR, it should not count the same as a round trip!


But then again without this double point being in place you'd collect 400+ points for that round trip, i.e. 4 segments at least 100 points per segment. So why should the segment rules suddenly change when double points are stated to be available on only two segments per day?


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 10, 2013)

Isn't this the way the promotion was run last year as well? Only two segments per day eligible for double points? What's the change?

I can't really blame Amtrak for shortening the promotion, given its relatively good passenger numbers. Why reward travel people will do anyway?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 10, 2013)

You just said it. Last year it was 2 segments. This year it's specified as 2 one ways. So is a one way trip from KIN-HAR "1 one way trip" or is it your 2 segment limit? :huh: You only booked a one way trip, not 2 separate reservations!


----------



## jis (Sep 10, 2013)

What is the definition of a one way trip Would a trip from KIN to NLC via BOS, SPG, NHV be a one way trip?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 10, 2013)

Anybody ask for clarification from AGR insider over on flyertalk?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 10, 2013)

If you input into the website, or even ask an agent, for a one way trip to SPG, that's what you're told, not just KIN-NHV but all the way to SPG!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 10, 2013)

Ispolkom said:


> I can't really blame Amtrak for shortening the promotion, given its relatively good passenger numbers. Why reward travel people will do anyway?


I do hear you. The times they are a'changing. And quickly.


----------



## chakk (Sep 10, 2013)

Amtrak also has a deal with Enterprise Rental Car that runs into March 2014 providing triple AGR points for renting your car from Enterprise.


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 10, 2013)

Yup, and Hertz has quadruple points until Dec 31. 

I get 6 points per dollar from my favorite clothing store, as well, so really, I can't complain about all of the promotions they run. Double points are awesome no matter how long they go.

As for the two one-way trips, you can't blame them for putting the hammer down on tons and tons of points runs. How many times have we talked about Amtrak increasing their revenue? Yeah, they're getting a whopping $8 from me for every trip to BC (20 minutes away), but then I turn around and use all those points to save $800 on our trip to ABQ. You have to draw the line somewhere. Promotions are only good if you don't lose revenue (or break even) in the process. The idea is to drum up more business and more income.


----------



## Jersey Jeff (Sep 10, 2013)

I just registered for the promo today, but last week I purchased a r/t ticket from NWK-BOS on 9/27-28. Will I be able to earn double points on that trip?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 10, 2013)

Jersey Jeff said:


> I just registered for the promo today, but last week I purchased a r/t ticket from NWK-BOS on 9/27-28. Will I be able to earn double points on that trip?


YES! No problem.

You could have even registered after the trip and it would have been retroactive. ...Well those were the rules LAST year, anyway.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes! It doesn't matter when you purchased the ticket,it only matters that you TRAVEL during the period!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 10, 2013)

I just got an email from Amtrak telling me that if I join AGR and register I'll get double points. :blink: So if I register AGAIN, will I get QUADRUPLE points?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 10, 2013)

Only if your pet frog travels with you, and you travel on a day of the week that does NOT end in "y"! :giggle: (You have to read the fine print.  )


----------



## BCL (Sep 10, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Yes! It doesn't matter when you purchased the ticket,it only matters that you TRAVEL during the period!


Some exceptions - most notably multi-ride tickets. I found out that the start date has to be within the promo period to qualify for double points. I bought a multi-ride in advance the day before the last promo ended. The ticket agent said it shouldn't matter and I said OK to making the start date in 3 days so the end of the 45 days would be later. Turns out that I should have said to just make the start date on the last day of the promo to qualify for double points.


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 10, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> You just said it. Last year it was 2 segments. This year it's specified as 2 one ways.


I'll bet that whoever wrote the promo thought that the terms were synonymous. They aren't of course. Last spring's double-points promotion had identical "Limit of two qualifying one-way trips per day" language, so whatever that meant then it probably means now.

I can't take advantage of the present promotion any more than I could the spring one, so I'll earn the same points either way.


----------



## benale (Sep 10, 2013)

Two one way tickets will qualify for double points per day. I'm not quite sure of the wording. Last Spring I booked several round trips and got double points each way. Does two one way fares mean a round trip is the same? Just want to clarify. My first double points trip is tomorrow from Elizabethtown to Harrisburg and return.Lots of inexpensive fares on the Keystones. I just want to make sure I will get double points each way.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 10, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Only if your pet frog travels with you, and you travel on a day of the week that does NOT end in "y"! :giggle: (You have to read the fine print.  )


Dave, I'm an old person who can't read fine print any longer without my glasses  , and I am a card carrying member of AARP, h34r: surely the fine print does not apply to _ME_. :lol:


----------



## BCL (Sep 11, 2013)

benale said:


> Two one way tickets will qualify for double points per day. I'm not quite sure of the wording. Last Spring I booked several round trips and got double points each way. Does two one way fares mean a round trip is the same? Just want to clarify. My first double points trip is tomorrow from Elizabethtown to Harrisburg and return.Lots of inexpensive fares on the Keystones. I just want to make sure I will get double points each way.


There's no explanation as to what that means. I'm wondering if segments in the same direction for the same price counts as "one-ways". Last promotion I was able to break up trips into multiple segments. SAC-GAC was $34 (might have even been less with the half-off weekend promotion) but I was able to break that into four segments over two days that would have been more than $50 priced separately. Since I took two segments each day, I qualified for the max double bonus (200 points on two min point segments) each day.


----------



## Barciur (Sep 15, 2013)

I know this was most definitely debated earlier but nevertheless.. I somehow totally forgot to register and I took a trip on the 10th. Now that I registered, are those double points gone? Or since the trip was within that window, can I still get double points somehow for those trips?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 15, 2013)

Barciur said:


> I know this was most definitely debated earlier but nevertheless.. I somehow totally forgot to register and I took a trip on the 10th. Now that I registered, are those double points gone? Or since the trip was within that window, can I still get double points somehow for those trips?


It can be retro active. As long as you travel on the promo dates, you'll get the points (once you sign up).


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 15, 2013)

In the past, if you registered during the promotion, it was retroactively applied to all Amtrak travel that occurred during the promotion period!

But with (maybe) new rules - who knows!


----------



## Barciur (Sep 15, 2013)

I can happily confirm that I have been granted my double days 200 points within 3 hours of registering.


----------

